# Body kit for 95' 240



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Alright guys I am looking at selling my 93' and gettin a 95 and I was just wonderin what you're thoughts were about this kit.

ENJUKU


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Too flashy. What's the point of having those fender flares? Uggh!


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

I think the front bumper would look better on an S13. The sides are nice, the fender flares are kinda pointless. 

If you like it, then go ahead and get it, I think it looks nice, just not within my personal style.


----------



## dennab (May 30, 2004)

i think that's a lip spoiler on that bumper and it doesnt say you get that. it looks like a lip. those fender flares are dumb.


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

Flares are stupid, if you want a widebody, get a real widebody kit.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

were is the best place to get a widebody for the s14


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

I know www.importfan.com has some. I dunno if they have good products though.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

its ugly in my opinion


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

check out the M sport zenki kit, its pretty nice


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

you gotta link???


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Is this the one you're talking about ronaldo

kit


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

YEA :thumbup: :thumbup: isnt it perty..., personally i would go for it, its pretty bad ass


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

it's a little bit out of my price range right now.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

I like this one too, but judging from everbody else''s opinions i have a different style then everbody else.

GP SPORTS


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

the GP sports one rocks IMO, but isnt it discontinued?


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

Very perceptive, I like the fact that it says "discontinued" right next to the pic...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

is it just me, or do all of those kits look like shit? maybe i only have taste for the s13. i don't know


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

logik23 said:


> Very perceptive, I like the fact that it says "discontinued" right next to the pic...


hahaha, i didnt even see that, i just remembered from a website i once saw it on


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

I guess I just have a very different style.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

well i agreed with you on the gp sports.. i say save up and invest in the m sports one, or just dont put one on at all


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

I must have looked at the price wrong on the Msports one because that's not actually that bad.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

o really? thats cool, im not too sharp on body kit pricing
if i ever get a body kit, the m sports is definitaly one of my choices for my kouki, :thumbup:


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

I wish I could find a Kouki but apparently they are very rare around here. I can't find one anywere.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea... in general they arent too common as far as i know, you can always do a conversion if you really wanted to


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

The GP one is nice, but why are there so many pics of cars (usually in Japan) that are a 1/4 inch above the ground and have about 45degrees of camber??


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

good question, it fo showww


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

I guess i'll just have to settle for the Zenki.


----------



## Xodus187 (May 16, 2004)

The front bumper looks hot, but the fender flares gotta go, and the spoiler is not to my taste, but other than that go for it


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

keep it stock!! s14 zenki are thh biggest sleepers ever!!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

aside from nose-droppers


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

I want to put a Greddy front lip on my car and Nismo 270R skirts and rear valance. simple, clean....low appearance.. :thumbup: 

-Alex B.


----------



## JDMenterprise (Jun 8, 2004)

AlexAtMyNismo said:


> I want to put a Greddy front lip on my car and Nismo 270R skirts and rear valance. simple, clean....low appearance.. :thumbup:
> 
> -Alex B.


I have not heard much of the Nismo 270R. Do any company make these skirts for the s13 body, including the rear valence? I'm assuming Nismo is selling them for alot. 


Jones


----------



## tryiian (Jun 20, 2004)

<ed>


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ uhh.. :wtf:

free post!!!


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

*Nice body kit....one you'll rarely see in the states...*

I found this by accident.

http://www.do-luck-usa.com/products.html?auto=S14-1


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Dude I love that kit.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

nice isn't it....I've got it as the wall paper for my CPU...i'm looking hard at the 97-98 version....


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeah it's nice, I'm lookin the way of the drifter kit, or maybe the R33 kit.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

i still like the blitz kit....


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

check out this kit

http://www.bn-sports.co.jp/


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

it's a nice kit....the front looks like an exagerated k's front...the back is a little much for me though.


----------

